# Text Books



## lukeh021471 (Jan 6, 2013)

What are some of the Textbooks used at Harvard when it first opened in 1636?


Hope this post is in the right place


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 6, 2013)

The Bible – possibly the AV.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 6, 2013)

Classical Education - GW Encyclopedia

Read the curriculum and then use Google Books & Archive to find the textbooks in use at the time.


----------



## lukeh021471 (Jan 9, 2013)

I can not find the curriculum used at that time.. I search the Harvard archives and also googled it , no results


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 9, 2013)

lukeh021471 said:


> I can not find the curriculum used at that time.. I search the Harvard archives and also googled it , no results



New Saint Andrew's College (where Wilson and Leithart are) says their curriculum is based upon the old Harvard one and they give the required books here with books at the bottom


----------

